# How to multi quote a single post



## joe macclennan (Jun 11, 2013)

so the title says it all. How do I multiquote a single post? For instance if someone makes an absurdly long post and I want to respond to several parts of it how do I quote individual sentences?


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so the title says it all. How do I multiquote a single post? For instance if someone makes an absurdly long post and I want to respond to several parts of it how do I quote individual sentences?


put this around whatever without the spaces..........[ QUOTE=joe macclennan]bits and pieces here [ /QUOTE]


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2013)

I understand what you mean now. multi quotes in the same response! lol


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so the title says it all.





joe macclennan said:


> How do I multiquote a single post?





joe macclennan said:


> For instance if someone makes an absurdly long post and I want to respond to several parts of it how do I quote individual sentences?




Looks like this yeah?

with spaces:

[ quote=change this to whatever also] change the name too[/quote]

without:



change this to whatever also said:


> change the name too


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 11, 2013)

yes like this 


_




Originally Posted by *Jhaz* 
my city water is 520 ppm out of the tap and sat out for 2 days...i can only use 20% of nutes im suppose to because ppm gets to high...do you suggest a ro system in my case? if so i just need to add cal mag in the tanks along with my nutes?

_

The high ppm is being caused by Mg & Ca, both of which are essential nutes and will not contribute to nute burn, which is caused by excessive nitrogen. Subtract the tapwater TDS figure from the TDS you mix to, i.e. if you want 1000ppm and tapwater is 520, mix for 1520ppm.

_
also have powdery mildew issues, i been using #% h202 mixed one ounce to 1 quart, i sprayed today then was going to start using serenade to keep it under control...when should i start using it? do i soak the plants or mist them? how often do u suggest doing it? plants are 2nd week of flowering
_

H2O2 is not terribly effective against powdery mildew because it would have to be reapplied frequently to kill every mould spore that landed on the plants. Get a sulfur "burner." Alarm quotes used because they do not burn sulfur, rather evaporates it with a heating element. Use a timer to run the sulfur evaporator during lights off. Start with about 10 mins, 2x per lights off, right after lights off and just before. A dehumidifier will reduce the humidity in the room. You're looking for about 60% max RH. Improving ventilation may also help if the intake air is under the 60% max RH. If the intake air is over 60%, improving ventilation won't cut it.​


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 11, 2013)

well that didn't work either


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jun 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so the title says it all. How do I multiquote a single post? For instance if someone makes an absurdly long post and I want to respond to several parts of it how do I quote individual sentences?


 It's a great question I want to know as well now!


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

when you quote the whole thing notice the tags at beginning and end.

always [ quote=xxx] bla bla [/quote]

to break it up I just type new tags.....

[ quote=xxx] bla[ /quote][ quote=xxx] bla[ /quote]


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so the title says it all.
> 
> 
> > okay let's see if this works
> ...



so lets see

edit: nope, that didn't work either


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

this is what happens when I remove the spaces from in front of the [ in this...... [ quote=xxx] bla bla[ /quote]



xxx said:


> bla bla


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

your putting tags inside of tags like this

[ quote=joe] something awesome [ quote=joe] something awesome[ /quote] [ /quote]



joe said:


> something awesome
> 
> 
> joe said:
> ...


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

to break that up you need a quote at the beginning of each statement you wish to quote and a /quote at the end of each statement........if quote then qote then /quote then /quote then one is inside the other.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

[ QUOTE=joe macclennan;9198551]so lets see

edit: nope, that didn't work either[ /QUOTE]


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so lets see
> 
> edit: nope, that didn't work either


...........................


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 11, 2013)

[ QUOTE=joe macclennan;9198551] [ quote=joe]so lets see

edit:[ quote=joe] nope, that didn't work either[ /quote][ /quote][ /QUOTE]


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> joe said:
> 
> 
> > so lets see
> ...


................................................................


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

[ quote=joe]so lets see edit:[ /quote]
[ quote=joe] nope, that didn't work either[ /quote]

.....................


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

joe said:


> so lets see
> 
> 
> edit:





joe said:


> nope, that didn't work either


..........................


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

twostrokenut said:


> ..........................


yup thats what I want to do apparently I am too high to absorb it tonite.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

lol just distracted by a nice tater myself....you got it tho..cheers!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 12, 2013)

to multi quote just look for the small graphic of a quotation mark and a plus sign. its in the lower right hand corner. near where it says REPLY WITH QUOTE. check all the replies you want to quote but the last reply you want to quote you need to check the REPLY WITH QUOTE link. so if u want to multi quote 4 people you will check 3 of the quote mark in the lower right and the last one you click on the REPLY WITH QUOTE link and you will see in the reply box the 4 quotes you want to reply to. comprende?


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

No not multiquote several people. i figured that one out. 

Multiquoting several phrases or sentences from a single post.

like twostrokenut did on post 18 of this thread. 

So do I have to type in all of the individual brackets and type quote before and after each target phrase?

That seems like a pita

Or is there a feature I am missing?


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

please use the search bar this was one page 2 https://www.rollitup.org/support/661300-multi-quote.html


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for the link gorgeous. That helps. 

I hate the search feature here. 

Sorry for making you do all the "heavy lifting"


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Thanks for the link gorgeous. That helps.
> 
> I hate the search feature here.
> 
> Sorry for making you do all the "heavy lifting"



So I'll try it. 




like ill right hand click "reply with quote" and click open new tab​


Ok this makes sense


than ill scroll to the reply bar​


yup



ill copy and paste each quote im replying to while adding my response does that make sensre?​


We'll see

Edit: well I like the look of the way twostrokenuts quotes turned out better but This works too I guess.


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> So I'll try it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont think youre quite getting it.
ill do it like this



joe macclennan said:


> Thanks for the link gorgeous. That helps.
> 
> I hate the search feature here.
> 
> Sorry for making you do all the "heavy lifting"


oh look


sunni said:


> please use the search bar this was one page 2 https://www.rollitup.org/support/661300-multi-quote.html


a reply


joe macclennan said:


> No not multiquote several people. i figured that one out.
> 
> Multiquoting several phrases or sentences from a single post.
> 
> ...


and again


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 12, 2013)

copy and paste.

It's not rocket science


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

This is what I do it can be a bit of a pita.....i am going to quote your post 24 joe.

First thing I would do is make (type)one tag set and copy that to notepad....copying to notepad will not copy all those bullets like the other post when you just copy and paste on rui......like this without the space after the first bracket[:

[ quote=joe macclennan] [ /quote]

Then I will just copy/paste a bunch of these on top of each other.............

[ quote=joe macclennan] [ /quote]
[ quote=joe macclennan] [ /quote]
[ quote=joe macclennan] [ /quote]
[ quote=joe macclennan] [ /quote]

Then I will copy right off your post, line by line as I choose....each thing you copy between a set of tags will be a seperate quote........do this on notepad to save from those bullets popping up....

[ quote=joe macclennan] Thanks for the link gorgeous. That helps. [ /quote]

[ quote=joe macclennan]I hate the search feature here. [ /quote]

[ quote=joe macclennan] Sorry for making you do all the "heavy lifting"[ /quote]

[ quote=joe macclennan] [ /quote]

I have to put the spaces in to show this but when you remove the spaces in front of the front bracket[ for both in each set joe it looks like this after I copy it all from notepad and paste into the riu reply box:




joe macclennan said:


> Thanks for the link gorgeous. That helps.






joe macclennan said:


> I hate the search feature here.






joe macclennan said:


> Sorry for making you do all the "heavy lifting"



Notice the last set of tags that was not used doesn't show up....that's cool I just learned something


----------



## Fenian Brotherhood (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Thanks for the link gorgeous. That helps.


Oh Thank You... You Look Nice too.



joe macclennan said:


> I hate the search feature here.


Me2



joe macclennan said:


> Sorry for making you do all the "heavy lifting"


You didn't make me... I felt like Lifting


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

You can misquote on purpose too like this, again with the extra space:

[ quote=Fenian Brotherhood] I am totally not helping at all.[ /quote]

With the spaces removed:



Fenian Brotherhood said:


> I am totally not helping at all.


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

twostrokenut said:


> You can misquote on purpose too like this, again with the extra space:
> 
> [ quote=Fenian Brotherhood] I am totally not helping at all.[ /quote]
> 
> With the spaces removed:


i know youre trying ot help but i think youre making it MORE complicated which is why hes not getting it. 
you use a lot of coding when its already in place for you as you stated its a PITA.
all you have to do is click reply with quote copy and paste it, than reply. 
the same way you would do it the same way i did it above. i can do multiquotes in a matter of seconds yours takes so much effort.
ontop of that the way you do yours users cannot click the blue button beside the quote allowing the user to be directed to where the quote originally took place.
Oh and BTW misquotes like above are usually deleted. dont do that.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think you broke up a single quote above but ........aight den https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=bbcode#quote

unsubbed peace joe you got it dood.


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

twostrokenut said:


> aight den https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=bbcode#quote


i just dont get why you would go through all that effort when you can simply click 
"reply with quote" copy and paste and reply 


sunni said:


> i know .


see?


sunni said:


> i know .


and again


sunni said:


> i know .


heres my responding.

and i didnt have to use any coding since its already there :/


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> all you have to do is click reply with quote copy and paste it, .


okay I'll try



the same way you would do it the same way i did it above.​




I'm trying here 




Oh and BTW misquotes like above are usually deleted. dont do that.​


Yes but that was really funny and true 


here goes..........


EDIT:


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> okay I'll try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me a minute ill make detailed photos youre removing stuff im not sure why


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

View attachment 2697250View attachment 2697251View attachment 2697252View attachment 2697254View attachment 2697255View attachment 2697256


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

Step 1
right hand click reply with quote the first quote you want to reply and click "open in new tab"
STEP 2: 
now you will have an "advanced" open screen, keep this open!
STEP 3:
Right hand click reply with quote on the 2nd quote you want and click open in new tab
STEP 4:
copy and paste this quote , (by either highlighting the words and right hand clicking and clicking copy or click contrl c)
STEP 5.
paste the second, third and whatever many quotes you want back into the FIRST advanced box from step 2
STEP 6. 
Reply if you have not to the quotes already and click submit reply


----------



## hexthat (Jun 12, 2013)

you can only multi quote posts on the same page by clicking next to the reply with quote the symbol that says "Multi-Quote" for first and sequential, for last post you would like to quote along with all others click reply with quote

i do like sunni for other page stuff


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

hexthat said:


> you can only multi quote posts on the same page by clicking next to the reply with quote the symbol that says "Multi-Quote" for first and sequential, for last post you would like to quote along with all others click reply with quote


he needs step by step instructions he obviously is having a hard time after 5 pages, he doesnt get it. thats why ive done it accordingly. not everyone is super crazy computer literate. everyone learns differently hopefully the photos will get it.
if not ill make a goddamn video


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 12, 2013)

sunni said:


> all you have to do is click reply with quote copy and paste it, than reply.


Now this makes sense



sunni said:


> all you have to do is click reply with quote copy and paste it, than reply.


U R awesome as usual. 

to where do I send the bottle of merlot?


----------



## sunni (Jun 12, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Now this makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE WE GO!

bingo ding ding ding
lol

its cool man everyone learns differently my next step was a video but you got it man!
i figured you werent jivin with everyones complicated matters after 5 pages LOL
what works for some does not work for others

and i prefer chardonnay


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't get how having three tabs open is easier than just the post and notepad but to each their own it didn't take that long to break it up manually if it's absurdly long like the OP said he was looking to do.....I get the quickness of what you did but to do it with long ones would take me more time to delete each down to one sentence or so making it easier for me to just type the tag once and crtl+v it, drag and drop lines or paragraphs. No disrespect. Sorry for calling out spam the other day too not my job, would have been nice to have my reference to the spam deleted too so I didn't look like a turrets patient but oh well.

I didn't think I broke any rule with the misquote cause I plainly said I was misquoting sorry to ruffle feathers aight?


----------



## sunni (Jun 14, 2013)

twostrokenut said:


> I don't get how having three tabs open is easier than just the post and notepad but to each their own it didn't take that long to break it up manually if it's absurdly long like the OP said he was looking to do.....I get the quickness of what you did but to do it with long ones would take me more time to delete each down to one sentence or so making it easier for me to just type the tag once and crtl+v it, drag and drop lines or paragraphs. No disrespect. Sorry for calling out spam the other day too not my job, would have been nice to have my reference to the spam deleted too so I didn't look like a turrets patient but oh well.
> 
> I didn't think I broke any rule with the misquote cause I plainly said I was misquoting sorry to ruffle feathers aight?


it doesnt really matter anymore since we found a way he can do it , the problem wasnt the quickness it was he wasnt getting it, he was not understanding the way you were teaching him so i jumped in to give him a more easier way of explanation. and he got it. This is of no offence to you. Your way was just too complicated _*for him*_. too techy if you will. He needed a simple explanation so he could multi quote. 
as for the efficiency long quote or not it takes me no time at all to do what I do, as I am sure it does with your way because both of us have been doing it OUR ways for so long its easy for us to do it in a matter of "no time" at all.

as for your spam complaint I have no idea what youre talking about, sorry, you'll have to properly direct me to what you're referring to as there are 55 mods who delete spam I might not have been the one.


----------



## twostrokenut (Jun 14, 2013)

Not complaining about the spam at all or the site I think it rocks and its mods keep it level. Didn't remember which mod did it it was way beyond my scope thought you would remember those spam posts were waaaaay long copy paste gibberish oh well.

Ya no complaints keep up the good work girl the site is lucky to have someone willing to make a video for a member for real.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jun 14, 2013)

twostrokenut said:


> Ya no complaints keep up the good work girl the site is lucky to have someone willing to make a video for a member for real.



You got that right brother. Too many ppl around here don't appreciate what our mods do. 

Thanks for trying to help but she is right. Your method of multiquoting was too "techy" for me. I know I would forget a bracket or something every time. This ways much simpler for me. 

I appreciate ya trying to help me though. 






*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to twostrokenut again.



*


----------

